# VIENNA - 10th District (Favoriten)



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> This is my newest picture project.
> Lots of people know the sights in Vienna's Inner City yet don't know that there are actually 23 districts in my city.
> I am going to portray each and every one of the districts in this series to make you familiar with the Real World Vienna.


FAVORITEN - 10th District



















Area: 31.8 km²
Pop.: 170.000

By population, Favoriten is the biggest district in Vienna. A tenth of the city's population reside here. 
It's well known as a legendary working class district, even though today Favoriten offers a nice mix of people and architecture. Its heterogenic structure makes it hard to portray properly and I'm not completely satisfied with how it turned out. It's still good, though. 

I start on Wienerberg. This is the historic water tower that is also visible from where I live in the 14th district.









Old commieblock in need of some renovation works:









Crossing Triester Straße, once the most important North-South connection from Vienna. (Hence the name.) Up the hill you can see "Spinnerin am Kreuz", a mystical gothic statue from the age of the crusades.









Wienerberg City, the Twin Towers, more accurately:









Nice apartment towers:









Just behind the towers, you've got the "Erholungsgebiet Wienerberg" a great recreational area, including a golf course.


















In the heart of the more densely populated north of the district:



























Inside a classical Gemeindebau (Viennese type of commie blocks, starting from the 20s)


















A Gasthaus (restaturant/tavern, hard to describe sufficiently...)









Now, ... does Mr. Belushi know that? 









A general view of Laxenburger Straße:









Quellenplatz:









Tramway garage:









Favoritenstraße, the main arterial street of the district. The northern part is a pedestrian zone and pretty popular, even on saturdays.









Amalienbad on Reumannplatz:









Reumannplatz, the tram/subway interchange:









The beautiful church on Antonsplatz:









The central stretch of Favoritenstraße, the hills in the far background are on 19-soil:


















Pretty straightforward commie block:









Ouch!









Verteilerkreis, a giant roundabout above the A23 motorway, Austria's most congested road. Note the signs.









Right next to it, Franz-Horr-Stadion, home of Vienna's second football club, Austria Wien. Purple Scum!!! Tod und Hass dem FAK!!!  (I know I'll make some new enemies now.)
From what I've heard, the stadium will be used as a training venue for next year's EURO. Makes sense, since Ernst-Happel-Stadion can be reached within 15 minutes on the motorway:









The training pitch:









Urgh!



























Kurpark Oberlaa, a green oasis within the urban chaos:



























Crossing the tracks of Donauländebahn in order to get to Oberlaa, a part of the district that has kept its rural village-like feel:









The HQs of Austrian Airlines:









We're still well within the city limits:









Oberlaa:









The only thing that gives away that we are in Vienna is the street sign:
10., Kästenbaumgasse:


















Bustling urban scenes down here:









However, ...









...the city keeps growing:









That's what they think of themselves?


















Per-Albin-Hansson-Siedlung. (Everything is Swedish down here. The Swedish Socialists were the big role models for Vienna's SP that has been leading the city for ages and built all these blocks.)


















Olof-Palme-Hof. Doesn't look any special from here.









From the front it looks gorgeous, though:









Stockholmer Platz:









Looks a _little_ Swedish, right?


















A last view of amazing Olof-Palme-Hof and I'm out of this place...









:banana:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

vienna is very very nice


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

My impression is that Favoriten belonged to the communist block for a while!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Somehow it still does. 

This is how the current district council seating is made up:

60 seats overall
SPÖ 36 (Social Democrats)
FPÖ 12 (Right Wing)
ÖVP 07 (Conservatives)
GRÜ 05 (Greens)


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

cant say i like the architecture and the tram-cables in the air are so damn ugly.

favoriten means "the favorite" in swedish by the way


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ And it means "Favorites" in German. (Would that be "favoritene" in Swedish?)


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

It's incredible how varied is this district of Vienna, where at times you feel its urbanity and at times you feel as being in the countryside.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Good work. Favoriten has much contrast thats for sure. And its the first outer district you portrait so far. The first without the "glamour" factor


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> The only thing that gives away that we are in Vienna is the street sign:
> 10., Kästenbaumgasse:
> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8139/39jl1.jpg


Are there 10 Kästenbaumgasse's in Wien?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ :lol:
No, the "10" stands for the 10th District.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> ^^ And it means "Favorites" in German. (Would that be "favoritene" in Swedish?)


The Favorites = Favoriterna. (Many) Favorites = (Många) Favoriter. 

Thanks for taking the time to share Vienna with us. What's the story behind Olof Palme Hof by the way? Was it named in his honor, or?


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been to Vienna too, last month, it was really nice!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500434

Oh, and the park near the CityHall and Parliament was nice at midnight 
So much gays doing strange things in those bushes...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Yeah but that area is not on the 10th district. 

When I was living in Vienna the maximum happening on those bushes were people smoking a joint, that got to show how times have changed.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Come on David, this part of Favoritenstrasse is not bad at all. 

I see that COSMOS is still there (when I came it just changed from Coeck). Once some stonned guy (Austrian) entered the galleria leading to the Cosmos main entrance, instead of the galleria of U-Bahn Keplerplatz station, on the other side of the road. We couldn't stop laughing 











.............................................................

I think the owners of this place are Albanians, hence the name. (Bellushis are Albanian - Americans)


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> This is how the current district council seating is made up:
> 
> 60 seats overall
> SPÖ 36 (Social Democrats)
> ...



BTW you didn't took a picture of the District Council House and the church at the backside of it.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I love these threads on Vienna's districts. Such a fantastic city.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> BTW you didn't took a picture of the District Council House and the church at the backside of it.


Say again? :angel:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Thanks for taking the time to share Vienna with us. What's the story behind Olof Palme Hof by the way? Was it named in his honor, or?


Yup, it was.


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

David, What happened with the photo of Ernst Kirchweger-Haus (Wielandgasse 4)? Nobody may ignore the place that is way much better than Ungdomshuset in Copenhagen ever was.


Btw, yes, Per-Albin-Hansson-Siedlung resembles a little of a Swedish living area from the 1940-1950´s. Still no traffic separation (no separate pedestrian/bicycle have here been built, but from 1960 and onwards when car traffic increased in both Sweden and Austria this was always the case). The Swedes helped the Viennese after both world wars, hence the name of the place Schwedenplatz.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^You might not believe me but I didn't find it. 

And as I said, this might be the least complete of all my VIE threads so far...


----------

